# Fanfare Interview: A Conversation with Colin Clarke & Composer Jerry Gerber (Summer, 2022)



## Jerry Gerber (Apr 25, 2020)

fanfare Interview Colin Clarke


An approach to teaching electronic music composition - theory, craft, aesthetics & production values.



www.jerrygerber.com


----------

